# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  مشکل در نصب ZF روی cPanel در هاست اشتراکی

## BOB

سلام

من از Zend Framework 1.9.4 به صورت لوکال بدون هیچ مشکلی استفاده میکنم، اما برای نصب آن بر روی cPanel در یک وب سرور کمی دچار مشکل شده‌ام.
وقتی که فایل آرشیو حاوی ZF را در هاست extract میکنم، بعضی از فایلهای php اصلی آن مثل loader.php یا Version.php  حذف میشوند. با کپی کردن دستی آنها هم مشکل حل نشد.
ضمنا آدرسدهی مربوطه هم از طریق php.ini و htaccess انجام شده است.
آیا کسی با چنین مشکلی روبرو شده است؟؟

----------


## sonia_1368

اگه از اساتيد کسی ميتونه ما رو راهنمايي کنه ، اگه امکانش هست مراحل نصب رو رو cpanel آموزش بدين ، ممنووووون

----------


## zamanphp

اصولا این حرفی که می زنید غیرممکن هست! ، مطمئن بشید فضای هاستتون پر نشده!

----------


## eng.masood

سلام دوست عزیز
من هم همین مشکلاتو با نصب ZF دارم اما فایلاتون پاک نمیشه
وقتی گیر میده به loader.php منظور این نیست که لودر رو پیدا نکرده منظور اینه که لودر فایل های مورد نیازش رو پیدا نکرده.
معمولا تو کوچیک و بزرگ بودن حروف فولدر ها و فایل های View and Controller اشتباه شده یا کپی نشده

----------

